# Southeast cubing tournaments near georgia?



## cubekid57 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just wondering if any are coming up in the near future, havent been to a tournament in a while, and if i go, it will be in that area.


----------



## izovire (Feb 15, 2011)

I think there might be a competition in Florida sometime soon. 

For more information about competitions: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 15, 2011)

There should (probably) be a comp in Georgia sometime this year.(According to Andrew)


----------

